# Keep hitting a massive slice..?



## miniTIGER95 (Apr 27, 2012)

only happens with a driver and 3 wood, tried various drivers and 3 woods but all the same..?


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 27, 2012)

Probably swinging out to in. This causes side spin ie the slice. It always is exaggerated more by the Driver and the woods. Perhaps load up a video? Bob is your man anyway sure he will be along shortly


----------



## stevelev (Apr 27, 2012)

No experts but check your fundamentals and ball position.

This is where most faults begin, I know that's where my slice comes from.

I'm sure Bob will be along soon to ask for more info, and give sound advice.

Mods is this for 'ask the experts'


----------



## Threeoffthetee (Apr 27, 2012)

I lie awake at night daydreaming of my old slice.......you lucky lucky lucky bugger.  Try snap hooking everything longer than a 4-iron for size!

On a serious side, slicing could be caused by a couple of simple to fix things.  Were you fitted for your driver?  Using a stiff shaft when you need a regular could cause this.  Also try not to force a draw by lining up wrong as this only makes things worse.  GM has published lots of good articles for slice fixing...try looking at the advice pages for information.


----------



## miniTIGER95 (Apr 27, 2012)

stevelev said:



			No experts but check your fundamentals and ball position.

This is where most faults begin, I know that's where my slice comes from.

I'm sure Bob will be along soon to ask for more info, and give sound advice.

Mods is this for 'ask the experts'
		
Click to expand...

I've tried to check fundementals on the range, I.E ball position, grip, stance, giving myself more room, standing closer, I also tried putting more emphasis into my follow thru but nothing has changed.


----------



## Sultana (Apr 27, 2012)

Also, make sure you are releasing the club in the downswing, maybe a stronger grip would help too.

http://youtu.be/OZ7mHq0zlXQ


----------



## Lump (Apr 27, 2012)

Are you sure its a slice?
Does it start left and travel right or start straight and then move off right? (For a right hander)


----------



## miniTIGER95 (Apr 27, 2012)

In_The_Rough said:



			Probably swinging out to in. This causes side spin ie the slice. It always is exaggerated more by the Driver and the woods. Perhaps load up a video? Bob is your man anyway sure he will be along shortly
		
Click to expand...

 OK thanks, how will i know if im swinging out to in? and i will try and upload a vid tommorow, cheers.


----------



## miniTIGER95 (Apr 27, 2012)

Lump said:



			Are you sure its a slice?
Does it start left and travel right or start straight and then move off right? (For a right hander)
		
Click to expand...

Starts left and travels right, practically sideways at some points.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 27, 2012)

miniTIGER95 said:



			OK thanks, how will i know if im swinging out to in? and i will try and upload a vid tommorow, cheers.
		
Click to expand...

Have a look at this vid fella. Very useful

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EyRux9xuDtQ&feature=related


----------



## Lump (Apr 27, 2012)

miniTIGER95 said:



			Starts left and travels right, practically sideways at some points.
		
Click to expand...

You will be swinging out to in then. My honest advice would be to seek a pro's help. Its not a easy thing to remedy. Be prepared for hard work and a soul destroying journey. 
(This is coming from a former slicer of the ball)


----------



## Val (Apr 27, 2012)

Lump said:



			You will be swinging out to in then. My honest advice would be to seek a pro's help. Its not a easy thing to remedy. Be prepared for hard work and a soul destroying journey. 
(This is coming from a former slicer of the ball)
		
Click to expand...

Good advice and be prepard to take a step or 2 back before going forward.


----------



## Heidi (Apr 27, 2012)

slices are horrible - you lose so much distance 
could be a variety of things - mine comes and goes - usually cos i've turned too much and the driver isnt square at impact
go to the pro!!


----------



## DaveM (Apr 27, 2012)

Many things will cause a slice. So best to see a pro for a lesson. Just one thing. The reason you see it more with the driver or any low, lofted club for that matter is. The less loft, less backspin. So the side spin you put on with your swing. The more it shows. The more lofted clubs have more backspin, so helping to counteract the side spin. Keeping the ball straighter.

Writing this on mobile so excuse any mistakes?


----------



## munro007 (Apr 27, 2012)

Get yourself to a pro, and get yourself videoed, so you can see where you are going wrong. It makes it easier to understand. Best of luck fella.


----------



## miniTIGER95 (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks for the tips guys, seeing the pro in 2 weeks. Any advice in the mean time, things to concentrate on up the range etc?


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 27, 2012)

Watch the video on the link I posted for you and take in those points and work on those


----------



## miniTIGER95 (Apr 27, 2012)

In_The_Rough said:



			Watch the video on the link I posted for you and take in those points and work on those
		
Click to expand...

 Oh thanks, didn't see it watching as we speak.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 27, 2012)

miniTIGER95 said:



			Oh thanks, didn't see it watching as we speak.
		
Click to expand...

No worries. Have a look at any of the guys vids that apply to you as he is very good. He does a weekly swing clinic as well which is every Tuesday.


----------



## miniTIGER95 (Apr 27, 2012)

In_The_Rough said:



			No worries. Have a look at any of the guys vids that apply to you as he is very good. He does a weekly swing clinic as well which is every Tuesday.
		
Click to expand...

 Cheers yeah seems really helpful, il try and work on what he said at the range tommorow, il take my phone so i can remember everything haha


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 27, 2012)

miniTIGER95 said:



			Cheers yeah seems really helpful, il try and work on what he said at the range tommorow, il take my phone so i can remember everything haha
		
Click to expand...

As I said he is very good and easy to understand, if I am having any problems I always refer to his vids for reference and every time he has helped me out. Got a great swing hasn't he wish I could swap him


----------



## Iaing (Apr 27, 2012)

Are you hitting it out of the heel of the club ?

I think this is the most common cause of the big banana.


----------



## bigslice (Apr 27, 2012)

massive slice eh bigslice prefers to call them big fades lol. top tip from me for a short fix is to go down the shaft and slow the swing


----------



## miniTIGER95 (Apr 27, 2012)

bigslice said:



			massive slice eh bigslice prefers to call them big fades lol. top tip from me for a short fix is to go down the shaft and slow the swing
		
Click to expand...

 Haha, and yeah think that would be fine, but want more of a long term fix, cheers


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 27, 2012)

When you are down the range, try hitting a few shots with your right foot really well back in a closed position, (right toes level with the heel of your left foot (for a right hander). This should promote an in to out swing path.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 27, 2012)

miniTIGER95 said:



			Haha, and yeah think that would be fine, but want more of a long term fix, cheers
		
Click to expand...

There are loads of us that have suffered from a slice at some time and many of us still do. Sort your swing path out via the vid I sent you and your Pro and start to attack the ball more from the inside and you will start to notice it getting less and less. This is a good drill that Bob posted on here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KsrovFJ3o9I


----------



## Sir Slicealot (Apr 27, 2012)

May sound silly, but go down the range and hit some drives wearing gloves on both hands, see how you get on ???

I have a smashed finger on my right hand so this is what i'm now doing, seems to work for me?


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 28, 2012)

srixon 1 said:



			When you are down the range, try hitting a few shots with your right foot really well back in a closed position, (right toes level with the heel of your left foot (for a right hander). This should promote an in to out swing path.
		
Click to expand...


i always try this but when you go back to your normal stance you just revert to type!


----------



## munro007 (Apr 28, 2012)

Sir Slicealot said:



			May sound silly, but go down the range and hit some drives wearing gloves on both hands, see how you get on ???

I have a smashed finger on my right hand so this is what i'm now doing, seems to work for me?
		
Click to expand...

Having smashed a few knuckles on my right hand, i might give this a go. Nothing to loose. Thx


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Apr 28, 2012)

Same problem here, I have started putting drunks stirrers into the peg at the range then lining the ball up near the peg so if I come outside the line I move or break the stirrer that way I know if I was outside the line or not as it is very hard to tell if you are.

Seems quite tough to fix but slowly getting there, one way my pro put it was to feel like you are pulling the grip of the club down at the top of the backswing, this does help keep the club on the correct swing plane.


----------



## AxelBenito (Apr 28, 2012)

I agree with Srixon1. Stand with your right foot behind you slightly and see if this will fix it? I am doing this at the moment as a temporary bodge job fix. I think it works because you can't hit out to in as much. Works for me, I haven't noticed a major loss of distance either.


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 28, 2012)

miniTIGER95 said:



			Thanks for the tips guys, seeing the pro in 2 weeks. Any advice in the mean time, things to concentrate on up the range etc?
		
Click to expand...

Probably too much shoulder turn too early so you cut across the ball at impact (out to in). If you keep a couple of simple things in mind at all times this should help you at the range.

1. You want to be swinging the club so that you attack the ball from slightly inside as if you are trying to hit the ball to the right. 

2. At impact your shoulders need to be square or slightly closed to the target - infact not much different to how they when you first address the ball.

If you are mindful of these couple of things it will hopefully encourage a different looking downswing because you know the kind of position you now need to be in at impact.


----------



## DaveM (Apr 28, 2012)

sawtooth said:



			2. At impact your shoulders need to be square or slightly closed to the target - infact not much different to how they when you first address the ball.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry have to disagree with that. Its a sure way to push it out right. Also will block the arms so stopping a proper release, most likely to hit with an open club face. The shoulders should be open/opening at impact, to make room for the hands and arms to come though. So having a proper release of the club head at impact.


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 28, 2012)

The OP has a massive slice, the chances are his shoulders are way open at impact. I'm not going to argue that shoulders should be opening at impact (the hips certainly will be already open) but I think in order to make improvement/redress the balance it is better to aim for squareness of shoulders at impact IMO.


----------



## duncan mackie (Apr 28, 2012)

sawtooth said:



			The OP has a massive slice, the chances are his shoulders are way open at impact. I'm not going to argue that shoulders should be opening at impact (the hips certainly will be already open) but I think in order to make improvement/redress the balance it is better to aim for squareness of shoulders at impact IMO.
		
Click to expand...

you make a huge assumption re the hips.....

overall I agree with Dave and believe any 'tips' should be based on the generally accepted correct approach rather than things that will subsequently have to be rethought/undone/changed


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 28, 2012)

duncan mackie said:



			you make a huge assumption re the hips.....

overall I agree with Dave and believe any 'tips' should be based on the generally accepted correct approach rather than things that will subsequently have to be rethought/undone/changed
		
Click to expand...

I'm not talking about the OP's hips.

In general at impact the hips are open,  take a look at any still of a good player at impact his hips will be open to target. I'm not convinced that you must have open shoulders at impact, that was the point I was making.

A lot has been said how square Tigers shoulders have been at impact and it hasnt done him any harm. 

In lieu of proper lessons, I would suggest that the OP thinks about squareness of shoulders at impact I don't see anything wrong with that.


----------



## duncan mackie (Apr 28, 2012)

sawtooth said:



			I'm not talking about the OP's hips.

.
		
Click to expand...

I must have misunderstood this part of your post then 

"(the hips certainly will be already open)"


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 28, 2012)

duncan mackie said:



			I must have misunderstood this part of your post then 

"(the hips certainly will be already open)"
		
Click to expand...

I said the OP shoulders were almost certainly open at impact.
I said try to make them square at impact
Dave disagreed that shoulders should be square
The general point thereafter (not to talking specifcally about the OP)
Square shoulders at impact but the hips will always be open at impact.

It wasnt clear that it became a general statement halfway through the thread, I can see why you jumped down my throat.


----------



## duncan mackie (Apr 28, 2012)

sawtooth said:



			I said the OP shoulders were almost certainly open at impact.
I said try to make them square at impact
Dave disagreed that shoulders should be square
The general point thereafter (not to talking specifcally about the OP)
Square shoulders at impact but the hips will always be open at impact.

It wasnt clear that it became a general statement halfway through the thread, I can see why you jumped down my throat.
		
Click to expand...

sorry if you felt I jumped down your throat, have we found agreement with making sure the shoulders are following the hips? :whoo:


----------



## Dave B (Apr 28, 2012)

The main factors that promote a slice are incorrect grip, set up and allignment, the head not staying behind the ball and turning the right shoulder inwards when addressing the ball.

Set up and alignment are easy to notice and correct,however with the other two faults it is very easy to not realise you are doing it.

The right shoulder turning inwards can be natural when addressing the ball and is a fault that recently crept into my swing. To rectify it is easy as all you do is simply pull your shoulder back, however most people don't realise they are doing it. With your right shoulder forward, (assuming you are right handed), you have to swing around the shoulder and this leads to an out to in swing path which promotes a slice. Simply moving the right shoulder back, (assuming you are right handed), promotes a neutral or inside swing path.

Keeping your head behind the ball keeps everything else on-line and helps with clearing the hips and release. It's important to be ballanced throught the swing and not to swing too hard.


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 29, 2012)

Struth, there is a lot of information here on what differing body parts are doing but that is not the problem.  The problem is the ball is slicing and the cause of this is to do with what the clubhead does when it strikes the ball.

A slice is caused by clockwise spin on the ball, the axis the ball spins on is tipped over to the right, the ball takes off in the direction the clubface is pointing at impact and will turn in flight by the direction the clubface cuts across the ball.

To create a slice your swing path has to be to the left of your club face direction at impact, this normally means you are swinging out to in.

Forget about what your shoulders, hips, arms, wrists are doing and think about what the club face is doing as it hits through the ball.   To stop slicing you need the club face to be hitting more in to out.  In your mind think of  the club striking the ball from the inside right quadrant and through to the outside left quadrant, this will create anti clockwise spin and make more of a draw.  I know the thought of hitting out to the right seems wrong but it is what you must do to remove your sliced shots.


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 29, 2012)

SocketRocket said:



			Struth, there is a lot of information here on what differing body parts are doing but that is not the problem. The problem is the ball is slicing and the cause of this is to do with what the clubhead does when it strikes the ball.

A slice is caused by clockwise spin on the ball, the axis the ball spins on is tipped over to the right, the ball takes off in the direction the clubface is pointing at impact and will turn in flight by the direction the clubface cuts across the ball.

To create a slice your swing path has to be to the left of your club face direction at impact, this normally means you are swinging out to in.

Forget about what your shoulders, hips, arms, wrists are doing and think about what the club face is doing as it hits through the ball. To stop slicing you need the club face to be hitting more in to out. In your mind think of the club striking the ball from the inside right quadrant and through to the outside left quadrant, this will create anti clockwise spin and make more of a draw. I know the thought of hitting out to the right seems wrong but it is what you must do to remove your sliced shots.
		
Click to expand...

Not a million miles from one of the points I was  making.

1. You want to be swinging the club so that you attack the ball from slightly inside as if you are trying to hit the ball to the right. 

The other point which I stand by is that the shoulders need to be relatively square to the target line at impact.  I cant see that wide open shoulders (at impact not shortly afterwards) can result in anything other than a slice or a straight pull. Your arms do tend to follow the path of your shoulders more often than not.


----------



## DaveM (Apr 29, 2012)

sawtooth said:



			Not a million miles from one of the points I was making.

1. You want to be swinging the club so that you attack the ball from slightly inside as if you are trying to hit the ball to the right. 

The other point which I stand by is that the shoulders need to be relatively square to the target line at impact. I cant see that wide open shoulders (at impact not shortly afterwards) can result in anything other than a slice or a straight pull. Your arms do tend to follow the path of your shoulders more often than not.
		
Click to expand...

No one has said anything about wide open shoulders at impact. Other than you that is. I said they should be open/opening. Maybe I did not explain myself clear enough. But then I assumed people would know, what was ment. Not twist it to suit their view.. The shoulders will be square just before impact and starting to open at impact. So therefor, no matter how slight the shoulders will be open at impact. Is that clear enough now then.:thup:


----------



## goldenbare (Apr 29, 2012)

Lump said:



			You will be swinging out to in then. My honest advice would be to seek a pro's help. Its not a easy thing to remedy. Be prepared for hard work and a soul destroying journey. 
(This is coming from a former slicer of the ball)
		
Click to expand...

 Lump, I think being a former slicer is similar to being a former alcoholic.  You're probably not slicing at the moment but there is always the opportunity to backslide!
 You should probably describe your self as a Slicer that chooses not to. (at the moment)


----------



## duncan mackie (Apr 29, 2012)

goldenbare said:



			Lump, I think being a former slicer is similar to being a former alcoholic.  You're probably not slicing at the moment but there is always the opportunity to backslide!
 You should probably describe your self as a Slicer that chooses not to. (at the moment)
		
Click to expand...

does the same apply to former hookers?


----------

